# Sausage Casings: help Murph, BasAzzChef?



## Dane_Ger (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get them? I'm looking for the size to make my own smoked sausage . . . about 1-1/4 - 1-1/2 inch diameter. I'm looking to make 20-40 lbs of sausage. TIA


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Give these guys a call if anybody can get em forya ortell ya where they can. Thompson's Meat Supply - 944-0525 They been around forever and they know meat and sausages.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I've gotten them at Circle W meats in Milton before


----------

